# Too much yeast nut/energizer (oooops)



## Elmer (May 20, 2014)

*Too much yeast nut/energizer (When I confuse TBS with tsp)*

I was making a 5 gallon recipe skeeter pee. I am following Lonns recipe. 
I've added the 96 ounces of lemon I added up to 5 gallons of water
3/4 tsp tannin

however I grabbed my tablespoons instead of teaspoon.

I added 2 tablespoons of yeast nutrient and 4 tablespoons of yeast energizer!
I realize this is a huge mistake but can I proceed on with this amount of yeast nutrient and energizer. Luckily I have not added sugar yet and I have not started the process. I am early enough in the process that I can dump it down the drain and start all over. The question is should I?

What is the harm of having way too much yeast nutrient and yeast energizer in Skeeter pee.
Will it had an unwanted flavor?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer (May 21, 2014)

Anyone???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP0mQeLWCCo"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP0mQeLWCCo[/ame]


----------



## Bartman (May 21, 2014)

Don't know about SP, but I have been told in the past that excess yeast nutrient and energizer in wine will get chewed up during fermentation. No lasting effects, only a little wasted materials.


----------



## Elmer (May 21, 2014)

Bartman said:


> Don't know about SP, but I have been told in the past that excess yeast nutrient and energizer in wine will get chewed up during fermentation. No lasting effects, only a little wasted materials.



Thanks,
I am not sure about SP either. It is a simple flavor, but then again it only has one flavor, Lemon.

I guess even if I dump it and start over I have only lost about less than $5 worth of material.

96 oz of lemon
4.5 gal of tap water
and some ingredients.

I just hate having to start over.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 21, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't dump it out, even though cost is so low. The danger of to much nutrient is that the wild yeastie beasties get energized and take over. Given that skeeter pee is made from lemon juice, water and sugar, there really isn't much chance for wild yeasts to get in there. I suppose they could come from the air, but odds of that, with normal wine sanitation methods are pretty low. Ferment away. 

What the heck, if they do take over and you get an off tasting batch, throw it away then.


----------



## Elmer (May 21, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> I certainly wouldn't dump it out, even though cost is so low. The danger of to much nutrient is that the wild yeastie beasties get energized and take over. Given that skeeter pee is made from lemon juice, water and sugar, there really isn't much chance for wild yeasts to get in there. I suppose they could come from the air, but odds of that, with normal wine sanitation methods are pretty low. Ferment away.
> 
> What the heck, if they do take over and you get an off tasting batch, throw it away then.



Thanks for info.
I guess I can give it a shot.
I just did not want to go throw the entire process, time, energy, minimal expense only to find out it is off tasting due to extra nutrients.


----------



## Elmer (May 21, 2014)

I ended up dumping and starting over.
I could not take the chance of engaging in the process and wasting my time with the chance that the batch could come out and be "off".

Starting over and following the recipe enables me to ensure this will be correct and know how it will taste.

Heck it only coated me $6 for more lemon juice!




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

